# clawfoot without feet..creative alternative?



## ceaumar (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a clawfoot tub I want to install in my new bathroom. Problem is that I can't find feet for it. ( I don't have one to recast) . I have searched everywhere and spoken to all folks I can find online that sell feet...The tub is just perfect in size ( 5ft long) and i really want to use it. So I am curious what alternatives you have come up to set the tub without feet. I am thinking of a wooden frame to craddle it.
I tried to find online pics to see what anyone might have done with no luck.
Have you done so and if yes, what was your solution?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It has been years since I have used one of those.

I remember that the feet bolt on, So I would either make some type of structure from Angle iron and bolt to the tub in the old space.

Maybe go to an Ornamental Iron fabrication shop and see what they have in the line of pre-cast iron legs for things that might bolt to your tub.

ED


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A bathtub full of water is very heavy. 

You need to be careful about building a wood cradle because if you don't do things right, the tub could turn sideways and tip and spill water.

You will want a framework with legs or feet that give at least a stance as wide as the original feet. You probably want a framework that supports the tub from under the rim in several places.


----------



## RickMacKay (Mar 23, 2016)

Have you considered a skirt? I have seen home-made skirts constructed of plaster and finished to match. New ones may be available also. If you go that way, I would suggest a brick and mortar base, setting the tub in wet masonry to help stabilize it. Unless you take the tub to a finisher and have it professionally re-glazed, (most people paint the outside on their own) you could paint the new skirt to match the tub it would look continuous. I have seen them just 6-8 inches tall with no detail, just at an angle. You may find a separate skirt brand new that fits. Something to consider.


----------

